# Unsure about therapy... Making progress .. Shall I stop?



## sol65 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi

Ive been to about 7 sessions... I still find it hard and cant talk much

My social anxiety is still very bad and i cant trust anyone inc the therapist

Shall i quit? Feel very lost


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## likeabrickwall (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm exactly the same and find it difficult to find things to talk about. Sessions are short and I feel I'm wasting their time (and mine).


----------



## AlwaysAlive (Feb 22, 2016)

If it helps (or it's supposed to), then why would you stop?



sol65 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive been to about 7 sessions... I still find it hard and* cant talk much*
> 
> ...


You have to get out of your comfort zone. If you can't even open up to and trust a therapist, then it's a sign that your social anxiety is really severe and you *really *need therapy. Or some sort of professional help.

I mean, ironically you attend therapy to get help for your anxiety and trust issues, right?


----------



## DC1346 (Feb 25, 2016)

sol65 said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive been to about 7 sessions... I still find it hard and cant talk much
> 
> ...


You said in your heading that you are making progress. If you are making progress, why would you quit?

I understand that therapy can be uncomfortable. My last therapist thought it would be amusing to joke with me. Just before I sat down, he told me not to worry, the electroshock for that chair had been turned off.

I immediately recoiled and because I am autistic (and quite literal), I had to physically examine the chair. The chair was a simple wooden frame with a cushion. There appeared to be no electrical connections. I said as much and observed that electroshock therapy is applied to the prefrontal cortex by a device that touches the forehead, not one's buttocks. I further observed that I was in therapy for counseling in the area of interpersonal contact and that electroshock therapy is used (in some cases) for clinical depression.

The therapist immediately apologized and told me that he had been joking "to break the ice" and because of my mindset, I found myself spending the entire session thinking about the chair.

Since I am literal minded, I tend to believe what people tell me ... but the doctor had said that he had been joking therefore the chair could not administer electroshocks ... but he told me that the chair could provide electroshocks ... but he said that he was joking ... but he told me that the chair ...

You get the point.

(sigh)

I was not making progress with this therapist (because of the chair) and I quit after one session.

If you ARE making progress, and if you are sincere in wanting to address your social anxiety, don't quit.


----------

